

Live Google event about Google Buzz - tomh-
http://www.youtube.com/feb0910googleevent

======
michael_h
Ahhh, so _this_ is why I couldn't make a 'buzz' label.

------
tomh-
This sounds exactly like Google Wave but better..

Update: they brilliantly integrated the product into another product millions
of people are already using.

~~~
timdorr
It's like Wave, but comprehendible.

------
boundlessdreamz
1.The permanent link to your message has your email id in it. Don't like that
very much.

2\. More like friendfeed than twitter with the ability to comment on statuses.

3\. Seems like there is no character limitation.

4\. Gmail loves adding people to contact list. I do not want to add the email
ids of people I follow (outside my social circle) to my contact list. Not yet
sure how it works in that case.

------
mbrubeck
So, you can post automatically-geotagged status updates or links from within
GMail, the Google mobile web site, and the Google Maps application for
Symbian/WinMo/Android. The updates can have rich text, embedded images,
threaded replies - closer to FriendFeed or Facebook than Twitter.

You automatically "follow" your Google Chat/GMail contacts, and you can make
each post public or friends-only. You can also browse "nearby" buzz from
strangers, by location.

They're saying that it will have open data / open APIs, and can aggregate your
data from external services like Twitter and Flickr. They mention related
standards that Google is promoting like PubSubHubbub, WebFinger, and Salmon.

------
waterlesscloud
So they want to duplicate what Facebook does? Great for them, I suppose, but
why would I as a user go to it? Any feature they add, FB can add. And FB
already has the graph I want.

~~~
araneae
Well, they already have Google profiles. This Buzz thing just sounds like
extra features on top of Google profiles. In fact, I posted on Facebook
yesterday about how I was sick of it and did anyone want to join me on Google
profiles. No one did, and mostly people hadn't heard of it. But I definitely
see the appeal of attaching everything to my e-mail address.

Also, a great deal of the appeal of Facebook, for me, is as an address book.
But all the people I contact are in my GMail contacts list, and it's annoying
to manually enter in things like their phone number or address. Now with
Google profiles I won't have to look that stuff up on Facebook, because it
should be in their Google profile.

~~~
jlees
Attaching everything to my email address would be great if I could just change
my primary gmail username. I'm a bit fed up of it now. I have secondary
accounts (which are painful enough to manage in the light of Buzz etc), but I
don't want to lose access to 7 years of email and contacts either. The only
solution I can think of is setting up a new address and a forwarder...

~~~
grinich
If you have a some patience, you can copy all of your mail through IMAP. You
can also export your contacts and filters.

------
barredo
Now the event is focusing on 'noise' over social networks, and they say they
managed to some how, "solve it".

Update: They named it "Google Buzz", "A google aproach to sharing"

~~~
SlyShy
In light of your comment, I find the name very amusing. ;-)

~~~
mortenjorck
I cannot be the only one who sees this name and thinks: 60hz.

~~~
Lazlo_Nibble
Google Groundloop?

------
adrianwaj
\- now I know why they wanted to buy Yelp

\- the three big issues of twitter - noise, spam, and who to follow may be
solved

\- I wonder if it overcomes the problem of FB - one way follows - you want to
follow someone you've never sent an email

~~~
jraines
The "follow" model is the most broken of Google's social stuff. Most of the
people I have sent or received email from are not people I want social updates
from.

~~~
jlees
Agreed in a social context; in a business context, though, short status
updates from the people I email most (and higher ups) are very very useful...

------
adrianwaj
here's what I'd like to see:

\-- Buzz interdependent with Gmail, with its own domain. (like with YouTube)

\-- I can delete my Gmail account without losing my buzz account

\-- I can link 1 or more Gmail accounts, but don't have to

\-- interdependent reviews site eg Google Local, on its own domain, populated
with Buzz content and vice versa.

\-- third party ecosystem around Buzz

------
TheBranca18
I'd rather have one place to do all this stuff in. Having Facebook, Twitter
and this seems like overkill. I guess I better hope everyone finally figures
out which one they prefer :)

~~~
enomar
I'd rather have all of these things be interoperable, so I don't have to start
using TheNextBigThing when everyone gets tired of Facebook.

Just think if email worked like social networks; I'd have to log into hotmail
to send messages to bob@hotmail.com and yahoo to send anything to
sally@yahoo.com.

------
RK
They're saying something about standards compliance. Keep talking, please.

~~~
RK
Feeds available as XML.

~~~
itjitj
Is it 1999 already?

------
aditya
facebook and twitter had a baby in gmail's bed.

